# Destin Inshore Guide



## yellowfin (Sep 28, 2017)

Can anyone turn me on to a good inshore guy for Destin. Headed there next week with the bride and want to do some early morning fishing with someone who can put me on reds trout flounder etc.


----------



## Spineyman (Sep 29, 2017)

yellowfin said:


> Can anyone turn me on to a good inshore guy for Destin. Headed there next week with the bride and want to do some early morning fishing with someone who can put me on reds trout flounder etc.



Nicky Harvel
http://ecoutfittersdestin.com/
 (850) 865-0466

Great young man.


----------

